# Секвестрированная грыжа диска L4-L5



## А.К. (25 Янв 2016)

Помогите определится с тактикой лечения. Есть ли шансы избежать операции по удалению секвестрованной грыжи межпозвоночного диска L4-L5.

На консультации с нейрохирургом было сказано что показана операция.
Физиотерапевт предлагает  Карипазим.
В данный момент беспокоят боли в правом бедре и в голени иногда немеет мезинец.


----------



## La murr (25 Янв 2016)

*А.К.*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------

